
Proust and Science Fiction - collapse
http://crookedtimber.org/2017/07/18/lost-time/
======
danidiaz
A very science-fictional (or anti-science-fictional) passage from Proust is:

> A pair of wings, a different respiratory system, which enabled us to travel
> through space, would in no way help us, for if we visited Mars or Venus
> while keeping the same senses, they would clothe everything we could see in
> the same aspect as the things of the Earth. The only true voyage, the only
> bath in the Fountain of Youth, would be not to visit strange lands but to
> possess other eyes, to see the universe through the eyes of another, of a
> hundred others, to see the hundred universes that each of them sees, that
> each of them is; and this we do, with great artists; with artists like these
> we do really fly from star to star.

R. A. Lafferty has a delightful short story with this very premise,
appropriately titled "Through other eyes":
[https://archive.org/stream/Future_Science_Fiction_47_1960-02...](https://archive.org/stream/Future_Science_Fiction_47_1960-02#page/n67/mode/2up)

~~~
kwhitefoot
For a really hard SF look at this sort of thing take a look at Peter Watts'
Blindsight.

